# Dayton Balloon Tire Bike, can someone give me an idea of age?



## Yaquina143 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am trying to date a Dayton bike. The serial number, according to the owner I have been correspondence with, is 0006 11 H?

Thoughts?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 27, 2008)

post a picture


----------



## Yaquina143 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a picture of the bike in question.

Thoughts?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, your bike is 1940 or newer. need closer photos.
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 21, 2008)

*Wwii???*

Is this another Military bike???:eek: 

Dayton... it looks like it has Columbia fork trusses which happened quite offen when the bike was repaired I have seen 3 examples.

I like your War Columbia I need a badge and the correct frame for mine... 

J-Me


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 21, 2008)

*Q...*

Does this Dayton have a Morrow hub on the rear with a date code L or M?

J-Me


----------

